# cant find Vertec Grips



## JaeRad (Sep 19, 2012)

I'm looking for a rubber wrap around grip for my Beretta 96 Vertec and I just cant seem to find any, I've seen a few pics of people having them on there Vertec's but the only grips I have found in online store's are the basic Plastic panel grips and the Crimson Trace Laser Grip which looks nice but it's to pricey for me ATM, and Hogue makes grips for regular beretta 96's but I have not seen any for the Vertec model does anyone know where I can get what im looking for


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

You could try Gunbroker or Guns America, or just punch up Vertec grips and see what comes up, if you haven't tried already........


----------



## prevost (Aug 29, 2012)

I use these on my Beretta, great and CHEAP, .Talon Grips For Beretta


----------

